# Traditional garage doors



## AJS2018 (6 Jan 2020)

Does anyone have, or know of, plans for a pair of traditional hardwood garage doors with small windows at the top?


----------



## topchippytom (6 Jan 2020)

AJS2018":20fyca3b said:


> Does anyone have, or know of, plans for a pair of traditional hardwood garage doors with small windows at the top?


In what style a many versions of traditional


----------



## ScaredyCat (6 Jan 2020)

Like this?


----------



## AJS2018 (8 Jan 2020)

Yes, proportions and style are spot on. I will probably panel the lower half, 2 per door.


----------

